# Failed Again



## 80003-LauraLe (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi,
can anyone tell me of a testing centre in KZN were they are taking bookings before end of February for a driving license. I have my learners but due to the 4 month wait and failing both times (for supposedly rolling 2mm and not turning my head 'enough' for the blind spots) I have 2 months left before it expires.

I'd be very grateful of ANY help regarding this as my sons new school run and my travel to work depends on it.

Cheers

LauraLee


----------

